

What Makes Start-ups Burn Through Cash? - Jim_Neath
http://www.inc.com/staff-blog/2010/02/what_makes_star.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inc%2Fheadlines+%28Inc.com+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
hwijaya
Summary: scale sales and marketing team with no repeatable sales model.

Personal experience: learned same lesson using other people's money. CEO hired
15 marketing and 10 sales people without a working product. Burn millions of
dollar. Fired everyone after 3 years. 1 marketing and 1 sales left.

------
moe
Link Fail. This is just the headline, and then more headlines, none of which
link to anything resembling an article.

~~~
junklight
Stick with it - its a couple of clicks down:

[http://steveblank.com/2010/02/11/it-must-be-a-marketing-
prob...](http://steveblank.com/2010/02/11/it-must-be-a-marketing-problem/)

its a good article

